# Cool Pic!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

These formations were made and photographed during World War I and the number of people coming together to form an image beats all the records in the world.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

That is a cool picture.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

very cool


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

If I had been there, I woulda' grabbed some buddies to lift me up so I looked like the statue's penis. I'm obnoxious like that.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> If I had been there, I woulda' grabbed some buddies to lift me up so I looked like the statue's penis. I'm obnoxious like that.


Do all the women you know have one?

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> Do all the women you know have one?
> 
> :smt1099


Probably not, but America obviously has some dicks. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Probably not, but America obviously has some dicks. :mrgreen:


Yes I think there may be one or two on this forum but I'm not about to point fingers.

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

TOF said:


> Do all the women you know have one?
> 
> :smt1099


Only about 12 or so. Fortunately they've all gotten me with the log or brain before I was able to form any sort of attraction for them.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

TOF said:


> Yes I think there may be one or two on this forum but I'm not about to point fingers.
> 
> :smt1099


Hey, leave me out of this.:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Things seem to be getting a little 'prickly' here.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Gunerd said:


> Things seem to be getting a little 'prickly' here.


Do you have Cacti in South Carolina ? :smt083

:smt1099


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

TOF said:


> Do all the women you know have one?
> 
> :smt1099


SLAMM
or in younger venacular pwned
:buttkick:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

niadhf said:


> SLAMM
> or in younger venacular pwned
> :buttkick:


I don't make it a practice to slamm unless I believe there is good reason, whether others agree with my reasoning or not. In this case Lady Liberty is a symbol of what I still consider to be a Great Nation. Some of us old farts still think that whether youngsters do or not. In addition my father might well be in that picture. I know he was in some similar to that one. That group of men fought in the trenches of Europe and deserve a bit more respect than was exhibited in the post that I responded to.

Enuff said.

:smt1099


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

TOF said:


> I don't make it a practice to slamm unless I believe there is good reason, whether others aggree with my reasoning or not. In this case Lady Liberty is a symbol of what I still consider to be a Great Nation. Some of us old farts still think that whether youngsters do or not. In addition my father might well be in that picture. I know he was in some similar to that one. That group of men fought in the trenches of Europe and deserve a bit more respect than was exhibeted in the posts that I responded to.
> 
> Enuff said.
> 
> :smt1099


Perhaps i was unclear.

I meant GOOD slamm. I had some thoughts to type in response to that post, but figured yours pretty much summed them up. While i know the member to whom you were responding can be capable of inteligent post, I too felt that his post was beyond good taste. This was a "Atta guy" to you. My father is not quite that old (frankly for WW1 neither was my grandfather) but your point of respect, both for our elders (ok i take some leeway here during some discussions), and to symbols of freedom and prosperity seem to be lacking more and more these days.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Perhaps i was unclear.
> 
> I meant GOOD slamm. I had some thoughts to type in response to that post, but figured yours pretty much summed them up. While i know the member to whom you were responding can be capable of inteligent post, I too felt that his post was beyond good taste. This was a "Atta guy" to you. My father is not quite that old (frankly for WW1 neither was my grandfather) but your point of respect, both for our elders (ok i take some leeway here during some discussions), and to symbols of freedom and prosperity seem to be lacking more and more these days.


I did not take your post negatively niadhf. In retrospect I just felt I should explain my reasoning in case it was not obvious to others.

Enjoy while we can.

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

TOF said:


> what I still consider to be a Great Nation. Some of us old farts still think that whether youngsters do or not.




I understand your reasoning, and meant no disrespect, so I apologize for my comment.

However, on the subject of America being a great nation...I tend to disagree. Here's why:

First and foremost, I'm very glad I live in America. The wealth of opportunities, various types of freedom, sturdy homeland security...they're all appealing to anyone. But that's on a macro-level scale. Let's go down to micro-level scale...

Values...who has good ones anymore? Everyone I know is so materialistic, shallow, and self-absorbed, it's really hard to make "good" friends. I can't be really good friends with someone who cuts others down every minute because they're insecure, judges everyone and everything by the way it looks or appears, or can't listen to you without interrupting with a story about them and their problems.

Morals...who has them anymore? With adult entertainnment and slut shows like "Sex in the City" on the rise in popularity, very few people I know draw lines between what is right and what is wrong. I find it extremely hard to meet ANYONE in my age group that is not a man-whore, slut, borderline alcohol, drug addict, thief, liar, cheater, or two-faced backstabber. I might be exaggerating a bit, but when I *think* I've met someone who would make a really good close friend, they start talking about how they can't wait to get trashed for the 10th night in a row, or how they'll freak out if they don't get a bag of weed from their friend, or how they woke up next to some random guy like the past five weekends in a row.

Freedom...while I choose to attend college to further my education, my 2nd amendment rights as an American are taken away. "You carry, we'll kick you out." And being that school shootings are increasing at an alarming rate, I'd like to be able to protect myself if anything ever happened.

America had outstanding forefathers. They formed an outstanding Constitution and Bill of Rights. To most people nowadays, especially youngsters like you mentioned, don't hold these values. They don't know what it means to be an American. They're so tied up in what clothes they're wearing, what others think of them, how they're going to trick the system and get by without doing any work or putting forth any effort, and engaging in immoral acts, that what it means to be an American just doesn't mean anything to them. It's not even on their minds.

Yes, I care about what I wear, and the impressions I make on others. I care about material things like my car, and I occasionally tie on a beer or two. But I don't let these things completely transform my life into something shallow, immoral, and materialistic.

So what does it mean to be an American nowadays? Does it mean you stand behind the nation's forefathers and continue to thrive, despite the noise around you? Or does it mean you're simply another "American" whose life is a constant array of dishonesty, disrespect, and misunderstanding?

I guess what I would say is I'm proud to be the American I am. I'm not proud of a lot of my fellow Americans. They say college gives you the best years of your life. I dunno about that. I really dislike being surrounded by college students who think the way they do. Anytime I'm at a family function, social function, whatever, I always end up conversing with the older people there...I stay away from others my age, simply because their conversations are so trivial and juvenile, I don't want to be part of it. All kids ever wanna talk about is how drunk they get, how many girls/guys they've hooked up with, this new system they got in their car, how they cheated on a test and got an A, how cool their new OC handbag is, how great the blunt they smoked was...yeah, I'm overstating the problem a hair. But it's like I can't get away from it. And yes, like you said, this is what America is turning into. I see it first hand every day, and it's disgusting.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you fivehourfrenzy. I certainly accept your apology. I have a Grandson a couple of years younger than yourself and when on this forum am reminded of him by you from time to time. He happens to be one of my favorite people. He has so far observed my wish, not demand, that he not be tattooed but otherwise is probably as ornery as you seem to be. I occasionally have to get his attention too.

I have watched the people around me through the years and fully understand what you just wrote. It hurts to think that what so many have worked so hard and given their lives for could be flushed down the drain as easily as it appears it could be. We always had and will most likely always have groups of people like you described. It is my hope that you, my Grandson, Granddaughters and a reasonable number of additional youngsters will pull themselves above the muck and prevent the drain from being opened any time soon.

A good portion of the problem is undoubtedly the result of us old codgers doing what we thought was best by making life easier for our kids than it was for us. We screwed things up so it is now your job to fix it. The pendulum needs to swing back, just not too much.

Whatever happens I wish the best for you and your generation plus those yet to arrive.

Lets shake and go on down the street. I will promise not to boot you in the butt again unless you really piss me off. Is that a deal?

TOF


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Young man you better find a better class of people to hang out with. Your tied in with a bunch of losers. I got kids in college and their friends are nothing like you have. They all got goals manners and ideas to go forward in life. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> These formations were made and photographed during World War I and the number of people coming together to form an image beats all the records in the world.


Sorry for the hijack Tony. That is a very cool picture indeed.:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

TOF said:


> Thank you fivehourfrenzy. I certainly accept your apology. I have a Grandson a couple of years younger than yourself and when on this forum am reminded of him by you from time to time. He happens to be one of my favorite people. He has so far observed my wish, not demand, that he not be tattooed but otherwise is probably as ornery as you seem to be. I occasionally have to get his attention too.
> 
> I have watched the people around me through the years and fully understand what you just wrote. It hurts to think that what so many have worked so hard and given their lives for could be flushed down the drain as easily as it appears it could be. We always had and will most likely always have groups of people like you described. It is my hope that you, my Grandson, Granddaughters and a reasonable number of additional youngsters will pull themselves above the muck and prevent the drain from being opened any time soon.
> 
> ...


It's sad...everyone always asks me to go party with them on the weekends and I reply with, "I can't, I work 11am-midnight on Saturday, 11am-11pm on Sunday, with no breaks either day." This sounds criminal to them, as they don't have jobs, or work a single 4-hour shift a week as a front desk person in a dorm. And they always ask me how I can afford tattoos, stuff on my car, guns, a puppy, expensive accessories (watch, really nice belt, sunglasses), and so on. It's because I work. And those that do work ask me the same. They think I'm some little rich b*tch because I have some cool stuff. I kindly remind them that I don't spend money on the same stuff they do. While they're out blowing it on ridiculous amounts of alcohol, drugs, "cool" shirts that are $100 each, and fast food, I'm spending mine on stuff that I hold a bit of value to. It's funny how guys spend so much on countless polos, brand-name hats, super-cool sandals...don't get me wrong, I have two nice pairs of Doc Martins, a $500 watch, Oakleys with several lenses, and a few gansta' beanies and garments, but I tend to wear T-shirts and jeans most of the time. And yah know what? I look a helluva lot better in a semi-tight T-shirt and rugged jeans than all these frat boy pansies in their polos, golfing shorts, and King Cobra visors. And my Oakley watch is way cooler than some diamond-etched Rolex.

My mom tries to take me shopping all the time. She's retiring this year, and deservedly so. I don't let her. It always used to be me as a kid begging Mommy to get me this, get me that. And I never got it because she knew I didn't need it. Now that I'm growing up, she's wanting to still be a good mother and get me stuff, but I won't let her. It's not because I'm trying to be super independent and not let my mom be a mom. It's because I'm realizing the cost of living, and the ridiculous amounts of money she's spent on me when she didn't need to. Nowadays, I won't let her buy me a pair of $90 jeans. I won't let her buy me a new pair of Doc Martins, or buy me $250 worth of groceries. IMO, she's worked hard for many years more than I've even been alive, and she deserves that money...I don't. Yes, she's my mother. But I happen to think with all the hard work she's put in, she should take herself on a shopping spree because she's the one that put in the work, so she deserves the benefits. If I want the jeans or the shoes, or a bunch of food, I'm the one who should have to pay for it.

Dad doesn't take me shopping, but he pays my car insurance, and he's always been the one to take care of bills that aren't right in front of me. Sometimes he tries to pay for something on my car, or this and that, and sometimes I won't let him. It's not that I don't want something my parents can give me; it's me learning what hard work is, and after all their hard work, they should be the ones enjoying themselves. I'd much rather them spend their money on some stuff for them, and a nice vacation or two. I haven't earned that stuff yet.

I totally understand what you're saying on making things too easy. I'll be the first to admit I've had it too easy. But each and every day as I mature, I learn to appreciate things, and to walk away from things (and people) that hold me back. My parents always provided for me, but they taught me about hard work, never giving up, and to be myself. Granted, sometimes they don't like the things I do while I'm being myself (tattoos, guns, piercings, etc). But when it all boils down, they know I'm still the son they raised, and I still carry all the important values they tried like hell to instill in me.

While the tattoos and piercings may not appeal to some and may seem a bit off color, they represent my ability to stand my ground against an army of immoral "Americans" that are constantly trying to change me. I'm unique, I'm not a conformist, and that holds true both on the surface and deep down. I don't care if every other person my age does something...if I don't think it's right, or I don't believe in it, I won't do it. There are so many sellouts in the world, and especially those that I'm growing up around.

On the booting thing, it's a deal. I don't have a bruise right now but it might not show up 'til the morning. :smt082


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> These formations were made and photographed during World War I and the number of people coming together to form an image beats all the records in the world.


I also apologise for the diversion Tony. That is a great picture.

Now, on with the regularly scheduled programing. We have some more of that white stuff coming down Tony. You are suposed to block it from Arizona. It's giving me cabin fever.

:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

TOF said:


> Do you have Cacti in South Carolina ? :smt083
> 
> :smt1099


Yup.Grows in my backyard.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

TOF said:


> I also apologise for the diversion Tony. That is a great picture.
> 
> Now, on with the regularly scheduled programing. We have some more of that white stuff coming down Tony. You are suposed to block it from Arizona. It's giving me cabin fever.
> 
> :smt1099


We have that white stuff on the ground but it's been so beautiful lately- Sunny and warm. (If you consider 40 degrees warm)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

As far as fivehourfrenzy’s comments, I have to disagree... somewhat. Yes, we have a moral degeneration that is going on in our country but we have fought that for years and years. Look at the 60’s man. Love, drugs and more drugs. It does seems more pervasive now. What encourages me is to see the younger generation that is serving in the armed forces and the reason they serve. It’s not so much to escape but to serve their country and that is very encouraging and a positive step in helping our failing morals. 

The nation runs in cycles like global warming does in the earth cycle. This current generation coming up, (my 7 year old daughters generation) will probably be the ones to bring back the morality to our nation. It just seems to run in cycles like that. 

I read a study on this and for the life of me can not remember where. I believe it was at my church. I’ll try to dive deep into my memory, which should not take long, to retrieve it (shallow memory).

It's up to us to change it instead of accepting it.

Acceptance leads to complacency
Complacency leads to moral degeneration


----------

